# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة بعنوان: وعشقُ الإله يفوق الدّرر....للشاعر اسحق قومي

## اسحق قومي

* مع مودتي وكل عامٍ والجميع بخير
                     أخوكم اسحق قومي 
218
عشقُ الإلهِ يفوقُ الدُّررْ
رأيتُ الحياةَ حظوظاً  تُعاشُ                   
عليكَ     بصبرٍ    بما    يُختبرْ
وتُغنى العقولُ بعلمِ    حَكيمٍ                    
يُقيمُ  الصلاة َ    بفجر ٍ    أغرْ     
وقولٌ جميلٌ  يُبيدُ  الخصامَ                    
ويُشرقُ شمساً، يُضيءُ القمرْ
تمهلْ فأنتَ حكيمٌ      قديرٌ                      
وأنتَ الشقيُّ  إذا   تســــــتعرْ
وباعدْ كلاماً يحطُّ     عُلاكَ                   
واغفرْ لساناً     تداعى   عبرْ
فأنتَ إذا جئتَ قوماً  كِراماً                     
فَخُلْقُ  الحكيم، اتضاعُ البشرْ
عَشِقتَ الجمالَ فأنتَ جميلٌ                    
ونفسُ المحبِّ تُناجي  الصورْ
وحبُّ الحبيبِ شجونُ النفوسِ                 
بأرقى المعاني يُصاغُ   الشعرْ
وعينُ المُحبِّ تفيضُ دموعاً                   
وعشقُ الإلهِ يفوقُ      الدُّررْ
واقرأْ كتابَ الإلهِ     تجودُ                     
بعطفٍ رؤومٍ    وحكمُ   العِبرْ
وصانعْ فإنَّ الحياةَ ركوبٌ                    
كموجِ البّحارِ كثيرُ    الخطرْ
فأنتَ الصباحُ النديُّ العليلُ  
إذا كُنتَ في الروضِ شهوَ النظرْ
فمنّا شبابٌ يريدُ    اقتحاماً                    
ومنَّا رجالٌ   قلوبٌ       حجرْ
ومنَّا شيوخٌ كِرامُ النفوسِ                     
ينامُ الكريمُ  وجوعٌ         يَذرْ
وحرٌّ إذا ما ابتلاهُ الزمانُ                    
حذاري تلوم رياضَ     الفكرْ
وخاطبْ جليلاً بكلِّ وقارٍ                       
سبيلُ انسجامٍ    وقطفُ الثمرْ
فليسَ العقولُ تُفيدُ بقومٍ                      
أضاعوا السبيلَ وغيُّ انتشرْ
***
شتاتلون ألمانيا في 22/3/2007م.
للشاعر اسحق قومي
شاعر وأديب سوري مقيم في ألمانيا
Sam1541"hotmail.com
وهي على المتقارب الكامل*

----------

